# One of my dogs just died.



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 12, 2014)

She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.

Now my depression will be bad for a few days.


----------



## Tank (Aug 12, 2014)

Get a puppy


----------



## Lacy (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that.  I had to have my best friend put down and it was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.  It's hard to not feel guilty, even though it was the only thing you could do.  So sad.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Sgt. I know your pain. I think all of us do. 

Do you want to talk about her some more? Have any pics you want to share? If not..I understand. But if you do...we are listening. Just know you loved her, she knew you loved her and she loved you back.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 12, 2014)

Its tough when they pass but its the price we pay for sharing our lives with our four footed friends. 

Hope it gets better for you Sarge and she will always be in your heart.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2014)

I have 6 new puppies from a discarded female I rescued....they sure would like to make you smile...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



sorry to hear that


----------



## hjmick (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.




Having lost a companion of fifteen years, I understand.


When I suffered the loss or hear of the loss such as this, I am reminded of this:


My Dog: The Paradox


Made me smile, and sad, all at once.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



How sorry I am for you, RetiredGySgt.   Extreme sadness will be with you for a while until enough time has passed, so you may focus on the love and good times, you and she shared for all those years.  I am happy for her, as you gave her someone to love and to trust. And now she is at peace. 

We never completely get over the loss of a loved one. They added so much to our lives. &#9829;


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hang in there, RGS.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



So sorry to hear this. I can relate and understand. It is completely natural to feel sad for awhile. If you need to talk, come here. 

Take care.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 12, 2014)

Man I'm sorry to hear that. Just lost one of my Boxers a few months ago so I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 12, 2014)

> _Dogs' lives are short, too short, but you know that going in.  You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy, or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion.  There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware it comes with an unbearable price.  Maybe loving dogs is the way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of those illusions.
> 
> Dean Koontz
> _


 .


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2014)

My condolences.

There's no easy way to deal with this sort of loss.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.




 I'm so sorry, Sgt!  May the LORD comfort you.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



Sorry to hear that

Even though you know it is coming, there is still an emptiness in your life


----------



## norwegen (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2014)

As someone said, go to the shelter and adopt one that really needs your love and caring.


----------



## norwegen (Aug 12, 2014)

longknife said:


> As someone said, go to the shelter and adopt one that really needs your love and caring.


Sage advice, but I'd recommend waiting. As Gunny Sergeant says, he'll be depressed for a few days. Another dog too soon might be a replacement dog, which wouldn't be fair to either animal.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 12, 2014)

I still have one dog she is old too but not sick so hopefully she still has a couple years. Not sure the wife wants another dog. I keep them in the house and don't let them out, they are chihuahuas,


----------



## Peach (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



The loss of a loving pup is rough, remember you were her human.


----------



## RosieS (Aug 12, 2014)

The Rainbow Bridge
inspired by a Norse legend

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over&#8230; together.

© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved

Regards from Rosie


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 12, 2014)

>

Bless you Gunny.  Been around for a few years so I've lost members of the family also.

Think not of the dog you lost...

Think instead of the puppy you brought home...

Think instead of the walks around the neighborhood...

Think instead of the games of fetch and catch...

Think instead of no matter how rough the day was, that when you got home there was someone their that shared their unconditional love...


Keep instead those memories and the knowledge that your loved one had a fine home with someone that cared for them and loved them.


When you are ready go to the SPCA and provide that same home to another less fortunate animal.  It dosen't have to be a puppy, we've got an SPCA just down the road.  Lots of moving families in and out (high military population) so with a little patience it's often easy to find a surrender dog that a year or two old and past the puppy stage.  They need homes also.



>>>>


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



So sorry to hear, RGS.  It is amazing how attached you become to them.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



I am so sorry 

I understand how you feel about your beloved pet. I lost my 18 year old in March. I will always miss him. He was such a part of my life. It just feels wrong now 

My heartfelt condolences


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2014)

(((RetiredGySgt)))
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.



So sorry to hear that.  Sounds like she lived a long and happy life.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 12, 2014)

hjmick said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> ...



That made me smile, too.  But I disagree with one thing.  It said the dog will die without ever having known your name.  Not true.  My Greta who died knew my name.  I was Mommy.  My husband would say, "Go to your Mommy," and she'd run right to me.  She knew my husband's name, Jon.  I'd say "Where is Jon?" and she'd run and find him.  She even knew "Grandpa."  And the names of each and every one of my other 11 animals.


----------



## Samson (Aug 12, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I have 6 new puppies from a discarded female I rescued....they sure would like to make you smile...





You really need to leave the discarded females alone.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 12, 2014)

Retired GySgt, so sorry to hear of the loss of your dog.  Just take one day at a time. I'm sure your sweet dog had a very good life, and it was because of YOU.  So give yourself credit for that, you did right by her. I hope that gives you some comfort.

And remember...your other dog needs you.  So be strong, if not for yourself, for your dog.


----------



## Samson (Aug 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 12, 2014)

You're not grieving alone here, RGS. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She had been sick for a couple days, I knew it was coming but I sure wish she had recovered. She was about 12 or 13 years old. I got her from someone else so no idea when she was born exactly, She had been with us 11 years. I will miss her, she was shy and wouldn't come to you, you had to sit in a chair and let your hand down and she would come up to your hand to be petted.
> 
> Now my depression will be bad for a few days.


Man, I'm sorry to hear that.  Pets are members of the family.  It's very hard when one goes.  I've been there.

The saying that it hurts less over time, is not true.  It just hurts less often.  

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Toro (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry to hear it RGS.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2014)

So very sorry dear. They are our loyal, funny, and protective friends

we had to put down one of ours because of cancer. 







Try soon to tour a shelter and look for another one when you feel you're ready..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad news. I've got one that has lived longer than he should at this point but he keeps charging along. Thinking his time was near I got a new puppy to keep him company while I'm at work or gone. They're inseparable.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 13, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sad news. I've got one that has lived longer than he should at this point but he keeps charging along. Thinking his time was near I got a new puppy to keep him company while I'm at work or gone. They're inseparable.




That's what happened with us. In 2012 we had to let our old boy go, leaving us with an old girl who had spent her life with us and him. She seemed lost, we thought she was going to go soon, then we brought a pup into the house in early 2013 and the old girl found new life.

Best thing we ever did. For her and us...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 13, 2014)

norwegen said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > As someone said, go to the shelter and adopt one that really needs your love and caring.
> ...



And never quite works the way you think it will. 

I agree about adopting another but wait. 

====

We always know we will outlive them but it never gets any easier. 

I'm really a cat person but - dogs - They give us so much.  Much more than we give them, I think. 

Its so hard to lose them.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 13, 2014)

so sorry to hear that sgt


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 13, 2014)

Get over it​


----------



## hjmick (Aug 13, 2014)

That was unnecessary...


----------

